# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Ferrar Limo!!!

## Omar

*

Welcome to Stretched Ferrari F1 360

The Stretched Ferrari Modena 360* 

 

 *The worlds first and only Stretched Ferrari F1 360 Limousine.This unique vehicle was designed By Dan Cawley of Style Limousines Manchester EnglandRenowned for His Unique and crazy Limos Dan Commissioned Carbonyte Uk To build this vehicle, Carbonyte UK is the pioneer of HotFusion Composite Manufacturing Technology that  was used on the McLaren SLR Supercar

Ferrari Limo is attracting the automotive press from around the world already only 50% complete  the build has  been filmed for the Canadian Discovery Channel and been featured in  The Chauffeur Magazine  also featured on many automotive websites around the globe.

Not only will the Stretched Ferrari F1 360 be the worlds longest Ferrari and the worldsStretched Ferrari F1 360 it will be the most technically advanced limo built to date .(soon to be entered into the Guinness book of world records)*

*
Here is The Making Of Limo! Infact Conversion Ferrari into Limo* 

[youtube]lMepoos-Pxs[/youtube]

----------


## Endurer

Pretty interestnig, like the modifications in it. Any chance we could get a picture of the interior?

----------


## Omar

Nopes! I didn't find any Pic of interior but got this With Doors open. It seems like there is nothing special/extra in interior Just Buckets are there.

----------


## ahssas

*wooooooo too long ... but seats toh bohut hai ... friends ko leka khoob halla bol kar sakta hain ... thanks for sharing ...*

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

very nice tsf

----------


## Bluehacks

Nice Car

Thanks For sharing

----------


## ikhlaq786

That is Sweet but prefer the sports version. I must say that it would be good to take out a desi family though.

----------

